# Suggest a Portable HDD with e-Sata



## guhanath (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a plan to purchase an external Portable HDD(2.5 inch) with e-Sata port and USB port. could any of you provide the manufacture/model/capacity(250GB and above)/price which has both both interface? If 2.5 inch HDD doesnt have e-sata then please provide 3.5 inch HDD which has e-sata port and give me the best one in terms of performance and value.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 22, 2008)

Seagate Freeagent Pro is the only drive (external desktop drive) which comes USB2.0/Firewire 400/ eSata port. It will cost about 5k for 320GB, IIRC. Not sure about the price but surely this is the only molded external storage with those interfaces.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

Is there any empty casing with eSATA available ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 22, 2008)

No idea.. I guess they are not so popular since most of the mobos lack an e-sata port. Even if they are available they'd be overly expensive. In any case, enquire if you are off to S.P.Road.


----------



## unni (Jul 23, 2008)

Recently, Seagate has launched a 2.5 inch 500 GB portable HDD with eSata, USB & Firewire. Saw the ad in Digit.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ Thats not 2.5", thats the desktop version which I was talking about. As of now the highest capacity of 2.5" hdd available is 320GB, any brand.


----------



## casanova (Jul 23, 2008)

Just one question. How would the drive pull in power if connected through eSATA. Would it be needed to plug into USB port as well or some adapter would be provided.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ Mostly power adapter. However a technology called power-over-esata is in the pipeline which I guess is not yet implemented.


----------



## guhanath (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi All,
It looks like power constraints for e-sata interface. Since it requires external power supply none of the manufacture has 2.5 inch HDD which has e-sata interface. So either i will go for USB powered 2.5 inch drive or 3.5 with e-sata.

Thanks again


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Thats not 2.5", thats the desktop version which I was talking about. As of now the highest capacity of 2.5" hdd available is 320GB, any brand.


I am planning to make a trip to SP Road on Sunday, August the 2nd.
*On a bicycle from somewhere near Ramiah *
Tell me what to expect and how much weight will I loose...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Tell me what to expect and how much weight will I loose...


You can expect a huffing puffing poor bicycle cursing the fat in you


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> You can expect a huffing puffing poor bicycle cursing the fat in you


Well, I have no issues with going to malleswaram or rajajinagar 1st block, both around 5km away, on cycle in half an hour. I might end up a bit huffy puffy, but you will be surprised at how much endurance this obese teenager has got.


----------



## casanova (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Anirudh.
So the e-Sata on my Mobo will most probably remain unutilised.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ The best use for that is prolly a desktop drive in an eSata casing. The speed which eSata offers is just amazing.. unmatched by both USB or Firewire.


----------



## casanova (Jul 23, 2008)

^^
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ The best use for that is prolly a desktop drive in an eSata casing. The speed which eSata offers is just amazing.. unmatched by both USB or Firewire.


+1
eSATA = 3.0GBPs
its best used to store all your music and videos and backups in a single external hdd.
this way, if someone else is using your computer, you can just remove the drive and hide/lock it somewhere to keep your data secure.


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Jul 27, 2008)

guhanath said:


> I have a plan to purchase an external Portable HDD(2.5 inch) with e-Sata port and USB port. could any of you provide the manufacture/model/capacity(250GB and above)/price which has both both interface? If 2.5 inch HDD doesnt have e-sata then please provide 3.5 inch HDD which has e-sata port and give me the best one in terms of performance and value.


Check this link *bwindia.com/All Products_files/Page3551.htm


----------

